# Slug barrel.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Any one use the Badger, Remington 870 slug barrel?

Badger has a rate of twist of 1:26,
Hastings has a rate of twist 1:34.

Price difference appears to be about $100.00 give or take a few dollars.

 Al


----------



## Candiru (Aug 18, 2005)

I tried them both and was disappointed with both. More so the Hastings. Good thing Cabela's has good return policies. Remington now makes a heavy-contour 23" slug barrel. This one has them both beat for around $220 if I remember right. I bought the whole gun for $350.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

What didn't you like about them?

 Al


----------



## Candiru (Aug 18, 2005)

The groups were not good. If I remember right the Hastings shot 8-12" groups at 100 yds with premium type of slugs. This was with a scope. The Remington barrel I use now can get about 2.5" groups with the Hornady SST slugs or Remington Buckhammers.


----------



## 8x56mn (Mar 14, 2007)

Hastings on a 12ga. Rem 1100, 2-3/4",Copper Solids = 2 1/4" at 100yds, same hole at 50yds. Mag cap has to be tight for consistent groups.


----------

